# [Word] Seite Hochformat, Tabelle darin quer, wie?



## Snape (2. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit,
ich habe ein ganz normales Word-Dokument im Hochformat, mit Kopf- und Fußzeilen.
Jetzt möchte ich darin eine Word-Tabelle im Querformat einfügen. D.h. ich habe die Tabelle schon, sie ist aber zu breit für Hochformat. Wenn ich in den Seitenformatierungen auf Querformat stelle, wird die ganze Seite ins Querformat gerückt. Also sind dort die Kopf- und Fußzeilen auf den langen Seiten. Ich möchte aber die ursprüngliche Ausrichtung Hochformat und die Kopfzeile oben/kurze Seite und Fußzeile/unten kurze Seite so beibehalten, lediglich die Tabelle soll gedreht werden.

Weiß jemand, ob das in Word 2003 geht, wenn ja, wie? Wenn nein, gibt es einen Trick oder Workaround dafür?
Zusatzanforderung für Fortgeschrittene: Die Tabelle geht über mehrere Seiten...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Zvoni (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube hier wird ein Workaround beschrieben. Du musst dan am Ende nur noch den Textfluss setzen.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/212031/de

Das Stichwort heisst Transponieren


----------



## Snape (2. Oktober 2008)

Das ist nicht so recht das, was ich will.


----------

